

Ask HN:  Current state of Android Development? - yawn

I was pretty inspired by the "Anyone making a living from just 1 app" HN Post:  http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1772199.  It looks like all mobile platform responses except one  targeted the iPhone platform.  I'm curious about Android development.  Are there any HN users that have created Android apps?  What are your thoughts on the current state of Android development?  If you are in multiple markets/app stores, how does Android compare?
======
devmonk
<http://searchyc.com/android>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1759528>

[http://gizmodo.com/5483539/car-locator-android-app-
makes-130...](http://gizmodo.com/5483539/car-locator-android-app-
makes-13000-a-month)

